# موقف عجيب تحت الصليب



## tinaton (27 أبريل 2010)

موقف عجيب تحت الصليب

†††


عندما ننظر إلى الصليب نجد كثيرين يقفون ويشاهدون ,منهم 


المحبون ومنهم الشامتون كما نجد ردود أفعال كثيرة ومختلفة ...










ورغم أعملية الصلب لم تستغرق سوى بضع ساعات إلا أننا يمكننا أن ناخذ شهورا 


نتأمل فى معنى الصليب وفى موقف الناس العجيب 


يمكننا تقسيم من كانوا تحت الصليب إلى خمس مجموعات 


(1) المقترعون


(2) المشاهدون 


(3)الاعداء


(4) الاحباء


(5)اللصوص


(1) المقترعون ( الجنود الرومان )


هذه هى مجموعة الجنود الذين صلبوا الرب يسوع وعندما ننظر إليهم تشعر 


با لاسى احالهم لآنهم كانوا فى منتهى الوحشية وهم لايدرون أى جرم بفعلون بل كانوا مشغولين بالقاء قرعة ثوب يسوع لمن يكون ؟><F 




< 

لم يبالو بالمصلوب وقسوة التجاهل كانت أكثر اّلما لقلب يسوع من قسوة الصليب


كم منا يفعلون هذا الامر يوميا 

كم تجاهلنا الآم الأخرين !كم سخرنا من معاناتهم !


ونحن لانعلم أن ذلك ربما كان أقسى من القتل ...









(2) المشاهدون 

يسوع مرفوع على الصليب هذا المنظر جذب الكثيرين 


لعدة اسباب : 

†شخصية المصلوب 


انه المعلم الباهر ,الطبيب الشافى , و الشخص المملوء حبا وحنانا 


لقد شاهدوه فى ملء مجده وفي قوة معجزاته ولكن كيف يرونه الآن مصلوبا 


†كان الكثيرون يتوقعون رؤية معجزة تحدث 


†سلوك يسوع على الصليب 


كان من المعتاد أن يرى الناس الشخصى المصلوب 


يجدف ويلعن وكان وجهه ينم عن الحقد والغضب ولكن يسوع 


كان هادئا وجهه يشع محبة حتى أنه كان يصلي لصالبيه ويسأل بهم المغفرة...


وكان لجماعة المشاهدين آراء مختلفة حول الصليب 


†منهم من نظر لصليب على جريمة بشعة .


†منهم من رأى الصليب فقد إيمانه بالمصلوب 


إذ كيف يكون هو لله ولايخلص نفسه من العار ؟


†هناك نظر للصليب ورأى عليه حمل الله الذى يحمل خطايا العالم كله ...






وانت ماذا ترى فى يسوع المصلوب ؟ 


(3) الاعداء:


من هم أعداء يسوع ؟


1- الغيورون : الكهنة ورؤسائهم الذين نظروا ليسوع على أنه منافسهم الخطير:


الذى أتى لسرقة مجدهم فأرادوا التخلص منه 


(2) المأجورن :لقد دفع اليهود الكثير المال لاناس كى يشهدوا زورا ضد المسيح 


وكان بعضهم لم يسبق له رؤ ية يسوع من قبل ولكن رؤية المال عيرت قلوبهم فالذي يدفع اكثر هو السيد يطاع امره 


(3) الجهال :هم الذين ينقادون لاراء الاخرين بدون تفكير ,هم الذين 


صرخوا بجهالة اصلبه اصلبه دمه علينا وعلى اولادنا













موقف يسوع من اعدائه 


1-خضع لهم 


2-صلى لأجلهم 


3-أحبهم فهزمهم 









وانت ماهو موقفك من اعدائك 


(4) الأحباء


تخيلت إنى سأجد الكثير من محبى يسوع تحت الصليب 


ولكنى بحثت كتير كثيرا ولم أجد أحد...


†أ ين لعازر الحبيب الذى أقامه يسوع منذ أيام ؟







†أين أرملة نايين وأبنها ؟







†أين يايرس وأبنته ؟






أين المولود أعمى والمخلع والمفلوج ؟ 











أين الجميع ؟


أين الجموع التى شفى المسيح مرضاها وأقام موتاها وداوى وضمد جراحها ؟


*أين أحباء يسوع لقد كان يحتاج إليهم وقت الآمه ...*


*† التلاميذ الهار بون : لقد عاشوامع يسوع لحظة أثناء حياته وشهد وا معجزاته *


*ولكن أتت الساعة حين تفرقوا كل واحد إلى خاصته وتركوه وحيدا ...*



*



*


*



*


*المريمات :*


*كن واقفات تحت صليبه مريم أمه وأخت أمه وسالومى ومريم التى لكوبا ومريم المجدلية *













*† التلميذ الذى كان يسوع يحبه إنه نور صغير يبدد الكثير من قتامة الصورة ,هذا استمر التلميذ الوفى الذي استمرحتى النهاية ليشهد أن المحبة تبقى وتدوم أكثر من الشجاعة ....*


*بعد الآم قبل ما يصلب *














*ان يسوع بنظر إلينا اليوم نحن من دعى اسمه علينا *

*نحن الذين نذهب للكنيسة لنصلي ونتناول من حسده ودمه ... إنه يسأل كل منا ماذا *


*سنفعل إذا وجهنا الصليب فى حياتنا ؟*


*†هل سنهرب مثل التلاميذ ؟*


*† هل سنقف مثل المريمات ؟*


*† هل سنحب ونبذل للنهاية مثل يوحنا ؟*


*(1) **اللصوص : كان هناك 3 صلبان و3 لصوص ...*


*† اللص الطليق :*


*لم يجدوه وكان أخطرهم إنه باراباس *


*لقد أطلق سراحه عندما صرخ الجميع اطلق لنا باراباس *


*الجمع كان ينادى لباراباس يطلق بالا فراج*


*صلبك كان مطلبهم ...أن تجلد أنت بالكرباج *


*حاكموك عيروك حملوك صليب العار بين لصوص علقوك أيها القدوس البار *


*إنها حماقة البشرالتى تحكم باطلاق الشر حرا وتسمير الخير على الصليب *


*وهكذا صار باراباس حرا عندما صلب يسوع بدلآ*


*هذا اللص الطليق هو أنا وانت وكل إنسان صار حراعندما صلب يسوع عنه *


*†اللص المجدف :*


*لقد سمع عن يسوع اين الله وكان اهتمامه الخلاص من آلامه ولذلك سأل يسوع *


*((ان كنت انت المسيح فخلص نفسك وايانا ))*


*كان يريد معجزة تنفذه من ألم الصلب ولكنه لم يفكر فى خطاياه *


*التي فادته لهذا المصير *


*هل أنا مثل هذا اللص ؟*


*اطلب الله واعرفه لكي يكون وسيلة تريحني من تعبى فكأنى أهتم بالعطية ولا أنظر للعاطي ...*


*†** اللص التائب *


*لقد كان فى البداية مثل زميله ولكن شيئا ما غير سلوكه أهي الطبيعية الغاضبة أم آلام الصلب **أم وداعة يسوع وصلاته لصالبيه ؟*


*هاهو يصرخ : (اذكرنى يارب متى جئت فىملكوتك ...*


*لقد رأى يسوع ملكا وطلب أن يكون معه فى ملكونه *


*فهل تفعل مثله ؟*


*اليوم **أطلب **منك أن تأتي إلى الصليب *


*متذكر أنه طريقك الوحيد النحاسية قديما *


*قف تحت **الصليب بخشوع واستمع لصوت يسوع *


*أين أنت من الجموع **؟*


*اقبل إلى فلن تجوع أنا وحدى الطريق للرجوع *


*فهل تأتى لنفرح قلب يسوع ؟*















الموضوع من تجمعى الشخصى وكتبته بقلمى (الباوربوينت) يارب يعجبكم​


----------



## amselim (28 أبريل 2010)

*



أين أنت من الجموع ؟


اقبل إلى فلن تجوع أنا وحدى الطريق للرجوع 


فهل تأتى لنفرح قلب يسوع ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

شكرااااااا جزيلا لتعب حضرتك فى اعاد الموضوع الرائع جداااااا
الرب يكافئ تعبك و يباركك*​


----------



## النهيسى (28 أبريل 2010)

*موضوع  مميز جداااااا وراااائع

شكرا

الرب يبارككم*


----------



## youhnna (28 أبريل 2010)

*موضوع وتامل اكثر من راااااااااااااائع

تسلم الايادى

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 أبريل 2010)

موضوع جميل جدا 
ميررررررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## tinaton (28 أبريل 2010)

amselim قال:


> *شكرااااااا جزيلا لتعب حضرتك فى اعاد الموضوع الرائع جداااااا*
> 
> *الرب يكافئ تعبك و يباركك*​


 
ميرسى كتير مرورك وتعليقك الجميل الراااااااااائع 
اشكرك جداااااااا ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك


----------



## tinaton (28 أبريل 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *موضوع مميز جداااااا وراااائع*
> 
> *شكرا*
> 
> *الرب يبارككم*


*ميرسى كتير  لمرورك وتعليقك الجميل الراااائع  المميز *
* ربنا يفرح قلبك ويعوضك*​


----------



## tinaton (28 أبريل 2010)

youhnna قال:


> *موضوع وتامل اكثر من راااااااااااااائع​*
> 
> *تسلم الايادى*​
> 
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


 
*ميرسى كتير لمرورك وتعليقك الجميل الرااااائع *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك وخدمتك  *​


----------



## tinaton (28 أبريل 2010)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا
> 
> ميررررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


 
*ميرسى كتير  لمرورك الجميل وتعليقك  الرااااائع *
*ربنا يفرح قلبك ويعوضك*​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (28 أبريل 2010)

موضوع جدا طيب
شكرا لك يااتان ربنا يباركك ويعوضط تعب محبتك​


----------



## kalimooo (29 أبريل 2010)




----------



## tinaton (2 مايو 2010)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> موضوع جدا طيب
> 
> 
> شكرا لك يااتان ربنا يباركك ويعوضط تعب محبتك​


 
*ميرسى كتير لمرورك الجميل وتعليقك الراائع المميز *
*ربنا يعوضك كل خير*​


----------

